# Best cinematic Fight / action sequences in movie history of all time?



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 30, 2010)

Pretty much self-explanatory... 

Can you tell me a few. Or post some youtube videos? 
They can be wars, one on one fights, highway / freeway chases, old school action movies.
Here are a few I could say aren't too bad...


*Matrix II *- high way chase scene.
*Matrix II* - Chateau scene.
*Lord of the Rings Trilogy* - War scene(s) i.e. Orcs / trolls v.s. Humans / elves / Dwarfs
*Inception *- Dream sequence Hotel fight scene.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 30, 2010)

hmm ı am so agree with Matrix 
but ı also love 
kill bill 
STARWARS:EPISODE 2 & 3 
Blade 2
Return of the Dragon: Bruce Lee vs Chuck Norris hahahahaha
Romeo must die: Jet li and Aaliyah


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2010)

every fight scene in fearless.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g6jc_9OzhI[/YOUTUBE]

Sure, there's the whole "Why dont they all just rush him?" factor, but its still really fucking awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2010)

Doc Ock vs Spider man

and the final duels in Revenge of the sith come to mind


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> [*]*Matrix II *- high way chase scene.
> [*]*Matrix II* - Chateau scene.



what are you - 10 y.o? Those were terrible.

If there's Matrix in such a list, it's the only Matrix - original.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 30, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> what are you - 10 y.o? Those were terrible.
> 
> If there's Matrix in such a list, it's the only Matrix - original.



How was the highway chase scene in Matrix Reloaded "horrible"


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 30, 2010)

From a movie called Oldboy


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 30, 2010)

Rocky vs. Drago if that counts. 
Star Wars-basically every lightsaber duel ever. 
Hero- Jet Li vs the spear guy was the best one. 
Forbidden Kingdom-Jet Li vs. Jackie Chan

Action sequences are harder since there are so many

definitely Kill Bill restaurant scene 
Battle of Hoth and Battle of Endor from Star Wars
Saving Private Ryan- D-day


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2010)

Anything with Jackie Chan. He's fun and crazy. I adore the way he works with things in the environment. But I have to put up this one of course.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

The entire Matrix trilogy.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 30, 2010)

Toad vs Scorpion in The Five Deadly Venoms  

But seriously Ziyi Zhang vs. Michelle Yeoh in Crouching Tiger was pretty badass. 

Serious catfight 



NeoKurama said:


> The entire Matrix trilogy.



Perhaps you missed this important statement...



Hatifnatten said:


> what are you - 10 y.o? Those were terrible.
> 
> *If there's Matrix in such a list, it's the only Matrix - original*.



Quoted for truth...


----------



## Chibason (Oct 30, 2010)

Bruce Lee vs the Main Villain, Han in Enter the Dragon

Jet Li in Hero. All of thse battles are amazing. 

Batman vs Rhas Al Ghoul in Batman Begins was good..

Hulk vs Abomination

..I'll be back with more later


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2010)

are you serious?the fight scenes in matrix reloaded was alot better then the one in the original, the story is debatable the fight scenes aren't.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 30, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g6jc_9OzhI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sure, there's the whole "Why dont they all just rush him?" factor, but its still really fucking awesome.



Or when he fights the Japenese general that was awesome too.

Also Jet Li's fight with the Japenese general in Fist of Legend certainly is amazing.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 30, 2010)

Jack Skellington said:


> Anything with Jackie Chan. He's fun and crazy. I adore the way he works with things in the environment. But I have to put up this one of course.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry but noone has mentioned Kill Bill yet?


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 31, 2010)

I seriously despise how you can't find videos on Youtube anymore that aren't some LAME music video, I mean this MJ song doesn't even go with the stuff in the video but it's the best I could find.

Flashpoint has some seriously awesome fight scenes in it. Watch it love it. Please excuse the fact that it's a lame music video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxqTwLs_vwc[/YOUTUBE]


I found this one though, Donnie Yen and Jigu Wu in SPL

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZs48lJXhxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2010)

Most of these fights here are mere fuku taichou  Matrix?!?!? Kill Bill?!?!?! Really


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 31, 2010)

Shaw Bros


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 31, 2010)

That continuous shot where Tony Jaa ascends the Tom Yum Gung restaurant is insane, for both the choreography and for simply coming up with that shit.

Neo vs. Agent Smith and copies for the first time.

Jason Bourne vs that guy in France and the German guy in his house.

For plain action sequence, it's hard to top Alien 2 where Ripley goes to fetch Rebecca in the alien nest.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 31, 2010)

1. Neo Vs. Smith final battle in the first Matrix.
2. Ending to Equilibrium
3. Punisher vs. a lot of gangsters in Punisher: Warzone
4. Blade Vs. shot-loads of vampires in the opening sequence of Blade.
5. The shoot-out in Hot Fuzz.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 31, 2010)

Like someone said, any fight scene in Fearless.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2010)

every fight scene in taken made me think "oh shit" too.


----------



## lucky (Nov 8, 2010)

by far.  Ebert loves this too.  

Nas


----------

